# Carrot and Apple treats for goats



## mayohill (Sep 14, 2012)

My wife is conserned whether or not she should be giving our 2 nubian goats carrots and apples a couple of times a day. She gives them 2 or 3 cut up carrots and a couple of cut up apples. Our goats had urinary calculi this summer but we have since switched them to meat goat feed and mainly hay and grass that they eat in the pasture. They get about a cup of grain a piece twice a day. They appear to be getting fat. Should we be doing something different? 

Thanks for any help phttp://cdn.thegoatspot.net/forum/images/smilies/icon_confused.gif

Ray & Alyce


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Are they wether pets? If so, no grain. They don't need it, It'll do more harm then good. With wethers they have to have a calcium/phosphorus ratio of 2:1 in their diet. The carrots are very high in phosphorus, so if you want to give lots of carrot treats, just mix them with a wee bit of alfalfa pellets. :thumb: A little shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Apples contain pectin and acids that help prevent UC so a little is good for them. They are also high in phospherus however. Perhaps just substitute some alfalfa pellets for their grain to balance the treats. You could also add Calcium to treats by including banana peel and all.


----------

